# Is there much demand for plumbers in alberta or bc ?



## mike01302 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all just a short note for some help and advise please. im looking at moving to alberta or bc as soon as possible but would like to know what the work situation is like . I have been a plumber for the past 19 years qualified to work with natural gas, fuel oil and lpg gas all on domestic properties i understand that i will have to re sit some exams to prove my worth as a tradesman . Any advice that anyone can offer would be greatly appriciated thanks mike


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

See these links. They should give you an idea

Plumber Jobs in Canada | Workopolis

Plumber Jobs - Classic Job Search


----------



## mupto (Apr 20, 2012)

*LOTS OF WORK. Move now if you want to make good money.*

There are tonnes of work for people who have a trade and wish to work in their trade. Just choose what industry you want to work in. Industrial, commercial or residential plumbing.

Companies to look up: Not all but some companies to get you started..

The Churchill Corporation
Flint Energy
Ledcor
Canadian Natural Resources 

**These are industrial companies mainly catering to oil and gas clients**

To work industrial jobsites/camp jobs you will need safety tickets you can obtain once you are here. 

Safety tickets such as: H2S - hydrogen sulfide awareness, First Aid, AWP - Aerial work platform, Fall Arrest. Some other but these are basic courses.


Look up jobs in the city of "Nisku or Leduc" both just south of Edmonton.

Remember alot of jobs aren't advertised and are word-of-mouth. But there are tonnes of jobs.


Communities around Edmonton that have lots of jobs:

Fort Saskatchewan
Spruce Grove
Sherwood Park
St.Albert
Stony Plain
Leduc
Nisku
Acheson
Beaumont

All of these communities have their own decent amount of jobs aswell if your willing to commute.



mike01302 said:


> Hi all just a short note for some help and advise please. im looking at moving to alberta or bc as soon as possible but would like to know what the work situation is like . I have been a plumber for the past 19 years qualified to work with natural gas, fuel oil and lpg gas all on domestic properties i understand that i will have to re sit some exams to prove my worth as a tradesman . Any advice that anyone can offer would be greatly appriciated thanks mike


----------

